# Pelican 8060



## Outrider (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi All !
The factory rep came by my workplace and showed a prototype of a new
Pelican to be model 8060. Like the 7060 except larger. 200 lumen rated and 4 hour run time with the rechargeable battery, List price is to be $ 30.00 higher than the 7060. The neat trick is you can drop out the factory battery and drop in 3 C cells. All i had time to do was take our display 7060 and hold it next to the prototype about 3-4 inches above the
dark brown counter surface. To my old eyes it was at least as bright as claimed and i noticed the beam was without any rings and somewhat warmer. This is all i know except the rep said this light will be a production
unit but would not give at release date. Will have only a "Forward Tactial" switch on the rear end.


----------



## woodrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican ?*

Thanks for the info... I look forward to seing it.... the 7060 is a great light. I would like to see Pelican make some other lights with modern leds. Hopefully they will.


----------



## KeyGrip (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican ?*

Cool! This means there's a chance that their smaller LEDs will get updated.


----------



## GadgetProne (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican ?*

http://cotradeco.com/products/594-8060-led-flashlight Take a look!! MEH not too exciting!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican ?*

3C sized with only a rear clickie sounds kind of awkward. Did ou happen to see what kind of LED it was using?


----------



## Outrider (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican ?*

If i had to guess i would say Cree - Q5 based on a fast look and compaired to the cree in my BOB. Correction - as best i recall the switch was on the barrel just behind the head. 
RE: GadgetProne - nice find. I am 80% sure it is 3 C cells and 100 % sure
it does not weigh 7.75 Lbs.


----------



## LukeA (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican ?*



PhantomPhoton said:


> 3C sized with only a rear clickie sounds kind of awkward. Did ou happen to see what kind of LED it was using?



GadetProne's link indicates 4C use and at least barrel switching.


----------



## Illumination (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican ?*



KeyGrip said:


> Cool! This means there's a chance that their smaller LEDs will get updated.



Like a Seoul or Cree upgrade module for the M6 HA Luxeon III that many of us bought for almost the price of a Surefire...


----------



## ElGreco (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican ?*

At that size they're competing with Maglight as much as SL or SF. Which might be the point, catering to LEOs who have been more than willing to lug a Mag around with a smaller (abiet not _that _small) but much brighter rechargable light with a good runtime at that. Its an interesting angle to take.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican ?*

Hmm...the rear clicky on that size light does indeed some ackward....

i wish tehy'd make a metal verison of the 7060 and not so edgy


----------



## KeyGrip (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican ?*

I was thinking more along the lines of the 3330 and the Recoil lights.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican ?*

Quite a bit larger.


----------



## KeyGrip (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Wow, that is much larger. That looks MagCharger sized.


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Interesting light, I like the fact that it can use C cells. Wonder if it can use NiMh C cells?


----------



## mcstrydor (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

http://www.pelican.com/lights_detail_specs.php?recordID=8060

They dont have it displayed in their product list..but I found the page for the 8060..




Light 
Source Tested Lumen 
Value Tested Lux Value
(@ 1 meter) LED 190.0
19.5K
N/A Batteries Battery 
Burn Time Battery Pack/
Charging Time 4 C SIZE Ni-MH 
(Included) 6 hrs.
NiMH Battery Pack
4.5 hrs. Watts Voltage 3.7 4.8 Length Weight w/Batteries Weight w/o Batteries 12.67"
(32.2 cm)  23.2 oz.
(0.66 kg) 11.8 oz.
(0.33 kg)


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Nice find on the specs mcstrydor. I'm starting to dig this light.


----------



## Meltdown (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

I posted a pic of this light next to a 7060 a couple days ago on this section of the forums after seeing it at an LE tradeshow. I think i'ts on page 2 or 3 now.

my main concern is that the 8060 is WAY heavier than it's little bro. I really don't see this taking off. I like the alkaline battery idea but there's no reason somebody couldn't build this feature into a light that's not a boat anchor.


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

*Its a 1 pound and 7 ounces with the battery thats not that heavy. *


----------



## Meltdown (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

I guess with a 7060 in one hand and the 8060 in the other hand it just feels really heavy. It seems like a step backwards from the recent trend...but heck I've never met a flashlight I wouldn't have if the price is right


----------



## mcstrydor (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

I'm going to be purchasing either the 7060 or the 8060..for my under the arm / car searching flashlight.

My on the duty belt flashlight will be the Fenix TK11.

My question is should i get the 7060 or 8060? I feel outdated buying the 7060 when this new one is coming out. I'm wondering will the 8060 be too big? Any advice on those who have the 7060 for LEO purposes? What would you do in my shoes?

Edit: also any good links to the cheapest site to buy a 7060? or coupons? Thanks all.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



mcstrydor said:


> Edit: also any good links to the cheapest site to buy a 7060? or coupons? Thanks all.



PM sent.


----------



## 276 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

i was hoping it would be a LI-ion battery though, really don't like ni-cad


----------



## Xak (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

What kind of LED is in it?

Still digging my Inova MP-T4, if I want another rechargeable light I may have to get one of these. Thinking about the smaller Insight H2X Arcturus some day as well. Rechargeable is the way to go. Love always having a full charge when I grab my Inova.


----------



## Daekar (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



276 said:


> i was hoping it would be a LI-ion battery though, really don't like ni-cad


 
The spec sheet seems to say NiMH. I'm not sure why everybody is crying out for Li-Ion, in a duty-light that size saving every ounce isn't as important as durability, reliability, charge/discharge cycles, etc. The ability to use alkies at a pinch is a plus for those in... difficult situations. If the charger for this light is well-designed I would consider giving it as a gift to many people.


----------



## sandbasser (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

This looks like a very interesting light.

And I believe that I read somewhere that the light can use FOUR "C" cells... Can anyone confirm???

Thanks,


----------



## 276 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

yeah but with a LI-ion i can leave it on the charger and for a long period of time without screwing up the battery or it will hold the charge longer than NI-cad when not in use


----------



## john2551 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

This light fills the need of LEO who's agency mandates a full size light & also requires the light to be polymer. Some dept.'s ban metal lights. There are no other polymer full size high power LED lights on the market.


----------



## john2551 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican ?*



ElGreco said:


> At that size they're competing with Maglight as much as SL or SF. Which might be the point, catering to LEOs who have been more than willing to lug a Mag around with a smaller (abiet not _that _small) but much brighter rechargable light with a good runtime at that. Its an interesting angle to take.


 
Actually Mag-lite LEDs are only in the regular alkaline lights not the Magcharger & Streamlight doesn't offer a full size "all" LED light. Their SL-20X/XP is a halogen bulb with 3 small 5mm LED only as a back-up. 

A high power LED in a polymer body with 6 hours runtime with a in-situ charging system & uses 4C cells as an option makes this light stand alone in the "full size duty light" category. Now i know why they discontinued the M8 8020 LED because this light is its replacement. I've owned the 8020 for 3+ years and can tell you it has perfect 6 hour regulation. So i bet the 8060 will have the same rock steady 6 hour regulation: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/pelican_8020.htm


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican ?*



john2551 said:


> A high power LED in a polymer body with 6 hours runtime with a in-situ charging system & uses 4C cells as an option makes this light stand alone in the "full size duty light" category.


Exactly what I thought when I first saw this light. I think it has the potential to be a real winner.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



276 said:


> i was hoping it would be a LI-ion battery though, really don't like ni-cad



It says its a nimh battery.
These are better but they still have lots of problems that the lithium ions dont.


----------



## 5kids (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

A Scout leader budy of mine just got on with a local Sherif's dept and he carrires a Mag Charger simply because it's issued. I was shocked that they would still use such as large heavy outdated light, but they are reliable and do put out a good amount of light without having to worry about disposable batteries. I think there is still a need for a long full size light to tuck under the arm for 'hands free' operation. 
For daily use, I don't think you can beat a rechargeable light like this. Its always fresh and really lowers the cost and logistics of primary batteries. I have a couple of waterproof Pelican 2460 Stealth rechargeable LED's that I bought for my technicians at work and they work great for daily use with no battery waste. We use these for machine inspections, and there is real value in always having a fully charged light, especially for LEO's.
Edit- I just reviewd the Pelican site pics, and this is a great looking Officer's light. It just occured to me, that this light would have great 'intemmidation factor' because of its size. I would suspect that perp's are well familiar with the large metal lights and how hard those will hit, but to them they won't see the light as plastic, only that its a big police light. The Pelican pics show a belt loop, which would be essential for police use, however its not listed as an accessory. I'm sure is from one of their lights, but it should be listed.


----------



## john2551 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

C cell li-ion are still "niche" batteries. C cell niMh are mainstream available everywhere. I bet when C & D li-ion cells become very common we will see them in more lights like this one.


----------



## neoseikan (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Is it using a reflector?


----------



## maxilux (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



neoseikan said:


> Is it using a reflector?



???????? Sorry, but what do you think ?


----------



## ninjaboigt (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

lol i donno? what do u think?


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

If you check out the pictures in the link it shows a reflector. It looks like a larger version of the 7060 with a longer body, larger reflector and some more output.


----------



## john2551 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



depusm12 said:


> Interesting light, I like the fact that it can use C cells. Wonder if it can use NiMh C cells?


 
James,

Actually you may only be able to use 4 spare C 1.2v nimh cells because on the Pelican spec page it says {VOLTAGE: 4.8} & 4 1.5v Alkalines will have 6.0 volts which may be too much.

Stay safe,

John


----------



## LukeA (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



john2551 said:


> James,
> 
> Actually you may only be able to use 4 spare C 1.2v nimh cells because on the Pelican spec page it says {VOLTAGE: 4.8} & 4 1.5v Alkalines will have 6.0 volts which may be too much.
> 
> ...



It's a buck circuit, so bumping the Vin range up to 6.5V to accommodate alks is no problem.


----------



## neoseikan (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



depusm12 said:


> If you check out the pictures in the link it shows a reflector. It looks like a larger version of the 7060 with a longer body, larger reflector and some more output.



Sorry. I thought it uses a lens. It's 19500lux at 1m!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



john2551 said:


> James,
> 
> Actually you may only be able to use 4 spare C 1.2v nimh cells because on the Pelican spec page it says {VOLTAGE: 4.8} & 4 1.5v Alkalines will have 6.0 volts which may be too much.
> 
> ...



NiHm Cells come off the charger at around 1.4V, so I don't think using alks will be a problem.


Plus I'll add that quality C and D NiMh are not mainstream yet. I still only see wrapped up 2500mAh Energizer LIES in most B&M stores.


----------



## john2551 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

I wonder if you were using 4 of your own nimh C cells, if you can you use the charging cradle to charge them? Maybe the cradle will only charge the OEM battery pack that is provided with the light.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



depusm12 said:


> If you check out the pictures in the link it shows a reflector. It looks like a larger version of the 7060 with a longer body, larger reflector and some more output.


 
THANKS!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



john2551 said:


> I wonder if you were using 4 of your own nimh C cells, if you can you use the charging cradle to charge them? Maybe the cradle will only charge the OEM battery pack that is provided with the light.



I'd think it would work. Streamlight can't change physics and make their NiMh operate at higher voltages. Unless they have some odd contact point wired up like Inova does with its 18650s in the T4, I imagine they should work just fine. But we won't know for sure until one of us buys one and reports back.


----------



## kayl (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



mcstrydor said:


> I'm going to be purchasing either the 7060 or the 8060..for my under the arm / car searching flashlight.
> 
> My on the duty belt flashlight will be the Fenix TK11.
> 
> ...



If it's not going on your belt, the 8060 might be the better choice. I have the 7060 on my belt and use it on traffic stops under my arm. It is just a little small to be ideal under the arm. I might have to buy a 8060 just to keep in the car on a charger for vehicle stops


----------



## john2551 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



kayl said:


> If it's not going on your belt, the 8060 might be the better choice. I have the 7060 on my belt and use it on traffic stops under my arm. It is just a little small to be ideal under the arm. I might have to buy a 8060 just to keep in the car on a charger for vehicle stops


 
Kayl,

At only 23 ounces it would not be heavy to carry on the belt at all. If you look at the bottom right "patrol" pic you can see it's not too big: http://www.pelican.com/lights_detail_specs.php?recordID=8060
Also in the pic the officer uses a metal ring which drops the light down a few more inches. If you like the light up higher then go with a leather holder. Gould & Goodrich offers leather/nylon holders for full size Pelican lights like my M8 or the M9, M10, M11 & M12.


----------



## Xak (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

When will it be available and is it one mode only?


----------



## john2551 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

I don't know when it will be available & from the specs page, it makes no mention of multiple modes. It seems to be just a bigger 7060 for the LEO/security folks that like full size (non-metal) duty lights with much longer runtimes.


----------



## Pellidon (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

One of the light dealers at the Indy gunshow has one on display. His distributor or rep or whatever just handed him one to display. Massive looking when next to the 7060 and halfway between a C Mag and a D Mag in heft. Still slimmer than a D Mag so I like it. It has a front end switch like a Mag and no tail switch. 

I am headed back to get a Buck Rodgers looking 22lr rifle so I will see what the price will be on the street to start with. 

It won't fit the older charger so it is a whole new beast. I like it.


----------



## john2551 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

I emailedPelican about the intro date. This was the response:



> Hi John,
> 
> Thanks for your inquiry.
> 
> ...


So it could be out in a week at the earliest or 8 weeks at the latest.


----------



## kayl (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



john2551 said:


> Kayl,
> 
> At only 23 ounces it would not be heavy to carry on the belt at all. If you look at the bottom right "patrol" pic you can see it's not too big: http://www.pelican.com/lights_detail_specs.php?recordID=8060
> Also in the pic the officer uses a metal ring which drops the light down a few more inches. If you like the light up higher then go with a leather holder. Gould & Goodrich offers leather/nylon holders for full size Pelican lights like my M8 or the M9, M10, M11 & M12.



I don't think that it would be too heavy to carry all the time, but definitely too big. I carry my 7060 everywhere, every call, everyday. The 8060 looks to be just a tad too long to comfortably carry on your belt without removing it every time you get back into your squad...


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Anybody wondering if this was made specifically for LAPD or another LEO agency? Even if not it would be a good light to carry in your vehicle.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



depusm12 said:


> Anybody wondering if this was made specifically for LAPD or another LEO agency? Even if not it would be a good light to carry in your vehicle.





Pelican Lights said:


> 7060 LED Flashlight
> In a rare collaboration between public and private sectors, the City of Los Angeles Police Department™ (LAPD) has partnered with Pelican Products to develop the Pelican 7060 LED as the standard issue tactical/patrol flashlight for all its officers.



Got the quote here.


----------



## roymail (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

I believe there's a place for both the 7060 and the 8060.

Those who want a light that can be used as a weapon if necessary may choose the larger 8060.

From what I can tell, the beams are both bright enough to get the job done for law enforcement which is the primary market.


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Got the quote here.


 
I was talking about the 8060 not the 7060.


----------



## TKC (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

*I love my 7060, it is a great light. That new one IS bigger, much bigger. Hmmmmmm..........*


----------



## NotRegulated (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

A current trend is to market products toward the Homeland Defense mission. This light can be used day in and day out as a rechargeable unit with the comfort of knowing it will operate just as well with 4 C alkaline batteries. I think many agencies will purchase this light just because of this feature.


----------



## john2551 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Right. The 7060 is a great light but only great for 1.5 hours. The 8060 is good for 6 straight hours then toss in 4C's & you're good for another 6 hours.


----------



## maxilux (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Has the new light real more brightness and more throw as the 7060 ?


----------



## WDR65 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

I remember reading posts from certain members here post hurricane Katrina where they mentioned law enforcement officers in New Orleans and surrounding areas not having flashlights after their patrol cars ran out of fuel or were flooded out. The 8060 would seem to make perfect sense to have as a mounted light in the vehicle even if it is not the officer's primary light and with the ability to use alkalines also it might work well in a similar disaster situation. 

I for one am thinking about buying one for my truck for this same reason.


----------



## john2551 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

WDR65,

Years ago i used a Streamlight Stinger, a nice light at that time, nice size, nice brightness level. One drawback, it would go dead after ~45 minutes. With lights like the 8060 you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## john2551 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

The following statement must have been recently added to the 8060 page because it wasn't there a few weeks ago:

**The 8060 LED can be used with 4C alkaline batteries (not included). When using this type of battery the peak light output is 190 lumens and the burn time is eleven hours.
http://www.pelican.com/lights_detail.php?recordID=8060


----------



## Xak (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Can't wait till they're available. Really want one.


----------



## john2551 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

OK this just in from Pelican:


> Hi John,
> 
> This is to inform you that we just launched the 8060 LED light this past
> Thursday!
> ...


----------



## 276 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

I sent them an email too and today got back that its available now.


----------



## JAS (Sep 15, 2008)

*New Pelican 8060*

I agree that it is interesting that they went from lithium ion in the 7060 to nickel metal hydride in the 8060. That is a very nice long run time and the ability to swap for other batteries would be handy.


----------



## n9zez (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Back to top...

Patiently waiting for a review


----------



## leprechaun414 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



n9zez said:


> Back to top...
> 
> Patiently waiting for a review


 
Me too


----------



## leprechaun414 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Ok So I just received a Pelican 8060 and have had a little time to try it out. I have a 7060 and have compared the two lights to make some opinions. 

The 8060 is just slightly brighter and throws a little further than the 7060.
The 8060 is about the same height as a Magcharger but a thinner handle.
The 8060 has a larger head and reflector than the 7060 so of course that is probably why it throws a little farther than the 7060.
The charger has two led lights to indicate charging unlike the one led on the 7060 charger.
When you put 4 C batteries in the 8060 there is a slight rattle to be aware of. But for 11-12 hours of burn time I can deal with a rattle.
All in all both lights are great in my opinion.
I will try to find the camera and do some beamshots.


----------



## jashhash (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

As a guy whose personally toured the Pelican Factory i can say. This flashlight was designed specifically for police use. Some counties in Southern Cali prohibit their officers from carrying metal flashlights since they are not intended to be a striking weapon. Now this is actually a bad thing when it comes to LED flashlights since it severely limits heat dissipation. The only heat sink on these is a 1" ribbed AL cylinder in the flashlight head.


----------



## pfccypret (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

I can't wait to get my hands on one of these. Being a huge fan of the 7060, I am happy to be getting a light with longer battery times and being able to use C cells in a pinch. The brighter light is not necessary (I think the 7060 is bright enough), but a nice bonus.

Some people expressed concern over the size of the light. While having a small backup light for your pocket is good (I carry a Surefire 6P LED on my belt at work). For a cop, sometimes you just need a big light. It's hard to throw a Fenix under your arm and take notes on a call. Also, I like a light that I can throw on a charger in a car or not worry about losing under the seat or between the consoles.

As an officer, reliability/durability always trumps the latest technology, that is why the mag light is still fairly common among officers. I don't mind that this is a behemoth with an LED that is a bit older.


----------



## 276 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



leprechaun414 said:


> Ok So I just received a Pelican 8060 and have had a little time to try it out. I have a 7060 and have compared the two lights to make some opinions.
> 
> The 8060 is just slightly brighter and throws a little further than the 7060.
> The 8060 is about the same height as a Magcharger but a thinner handle.
> ...



Where did you get yours??


----------



## leprechaun414 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



276 said:


> Where did you get yours??


 
I got mine here http://cotradeco.com/products/594-8060-led-flashlight

Very nice people to deal with. I paid $155 with free shipping, I think either pelican is offering that or this company is offering the free shipping.

If you love the 7060 then you will love the 8060. Like its been said before the 7060 puts off alot of light and the 8060 a slight amount more but the runtime is key.


----------



## TraderDan (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



leprechaun414 said:


> I got mine here...
> 
> Very nice people to deal with. I paid $155 with free shipping, I think either pelican is offering that or this company is offering the free shipping.



This is Trader Dan, founder of the CoTradeCo trading post and community and I wanted to just say thanks for the links you included in this discussion to our trading post. 

I especially wanted to thank leprechaun414 for his kind words. We know there are tons of places to buy lights and we hope the service, community, and resources we provide set us apart.

Anyway I just wanted to say thanks. I also posted a thank you and announcement in our community blog at CoTradeCo that we're going to give all CandlePowerForums members a 10% discount on cases and lights. You can thank leprechaun414 for that! 

I hope I'm not intruding by posting this here (it is my first post on the forum) and I understand if it should be moved somewhere else like the dealer forum or such, but I couldn't not say thank you!


----------



## DM51 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Welcome to CPF, TraderDan.

I understand you have already been in contact with another member of CPF staff about the rules for dealers, so we'll leave it at that until you have registered.


----------



## Till (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Wonder if the LAPD wishes they would have waited on the 8060 before they chose the 7060 for their official flashlight.


----------



## pfccypret (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

I dunno.

I don't see the 8060 as being as popular as the 7060. I want one for reasons I stated earlier, but I think most people are happy with the size and functionality of the 7060 and will continue to buy them in more numbers than people who buy the 8060.

I might be wrong, but I don't think LAPD is going to have too much buyer's remorse.


----------



## OceanView (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



Till said:


> Wonder if the LAPD wishes they would have waited on the 8060 before they chose the 7060 for their official flashlight.


The official line seems to be that Pelican designed the 7060 to LAPD's specs, so they got the light that they wanted at the time, including the runtime, so they didn't really "choose" the 7060 from among available lights.


----------



## Till (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Interesting that a manufacturer would design a flashlight around the wishes of one agency in particular (after consultation with them I assume?).

Has SF or Streamlight ever done that?


----------



## Lightraven (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

It was an unusual situation. L.A. media reported that Chief Bratton was looking for a flashlight manufacturer to design an LAPD specific light, but there were no takers until Pelican decided to do it.

I've read that Surefire will design around the needs of certain government entities--specifically the Navy SEALs and the U.S. Border Patrol. I suspect (based on talking with some people) that LAPD SWAT has some pull with Surefire, also.


----------



## 276 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

I just ordered one through my job and the price works out to be the same as the 10% discount.


----------



## leprechaun414 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



TraderDan said:


> This is Trader Dan, founder of the CoTradeCo trading post and community and I wanted to just say thanks for the links you included in this discussion to our trading post.
> 
> I especially wanted to thank leprechaun414 for his kind words. We know there are tons of places to buy lights and we hope the service, community, and resources we provide set us apart.
> 
> ...


 
:welcome:


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

7060 is an absolutely wonderful light. I would expect nothing more than perfection for the 8060. Much larger--that makes it a great replacement for the magcharger and streamlight in police work. I want more!


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

From what I understand, you SHOULD be able to go to a local battery dealer and get a NiMH stick built to replace any NiCd stick, right? A close-by battery dealer has sold some of my partners such replacement sticks for Streamlight Stingers / Polystingers at better prices than OEM and same have provided longer run-times with less memory.

I spoke to a dealer rep last week at a trade show and the best price he could get me for an 8060 was $270 Canadian, which I THINK includes shipping.

I have dealt directly with Pelican Canada in the past, and they gave me great prices with shipping, as they did recently for one of my partners on a 7060.

I would DEFINITELY recommend an 8060 if any of my partners wanted a long light - after handling one at that trade show, I found that the extra length balanced the heat sinking better than the 7060. I am just not much into long-bodied lights.


----------



## pfccypret (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



PeteBroccolo said:


> I found that the extra length balanced the heat sinking better than the 7060. I am just not much into long-bodied lights.



That's good. When I find myself using the 7060 for over a half hour, I noticed that it could get *HOT*.


----------



## Xak (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

2 questions:

How is the flood compared to say an Inova T4MP?

and does the battery develop "memory" or can it be thrown in it's charging cradle at anytime without worry?


----------



## john2551 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Nice video explaining the light: http://www.pelican.com/media/videos/flv/8060 LED Flashlight.php


----------



## Xak (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

I didn't learn anything new from that video, but the switch sure sounds substantial. I guess if he says you can just put it in the charger to top off the battery you don't have to worry about battery "memory".


----------



## john2551 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Leprechuan414,

You said: The 8060 is about the same height as a Magcharger but a thinner handle.

Is the handle as thin as a C cell Mag-lite?


----------



## tekguy (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

anybody done a comparison between the 8060 and the mag charger. i want an 8060 but i cant quite justify it until i see a comparison. :thumbsup:


----------



## LukeA (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



Xak said:


> I didn't learn anything new from that video, but the switch sure sounds substantial. I guess if he says you can just put it in the charger to top off the battery you don't have to worry about battery "memory".



Charging partially-discharged NiMH cells is tremendously bad for them.


----------



## Bullman (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

I got some questions, and maybe some of you more knowlegeable folks can help me here. The Ultrastinger is advertised as 75,000 candlepower, and this 8060 is advertised at 190 lumens, how does that compare? I see streamlight has a stinger LED that will work in my charger, but it doesn't have the performance of this 8060, it stomps it in run time and lumens, and I like being able to use regular batteries if need be. So, what's the comparison of candlepower to lumens if you can tell me.


----------



## n9zez (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Okay, I got tired of waiting and just went ahead and ordered the 8060.

Like many previous posters, I too use the Streamlight Ultrastinger for duty use and was looking for a LED alternative to complement my Wolf Eyes Sniper that I carry on my belt.

That being said, I will do an amateur review of what I think between the two for you guys.

I ordered the light on Friday, should be here on Wednesday.


----------



## Bullman (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

I am currently using an Ultra Stinger as a car light at work, and I was looking to get another big light, preferably a LED to supplement that. This new Pelican looks like the kind of light I was looking for, I like the longer burn time, and I need something rechargeable. Guess it is so new there may not be much I can get any feed back on .


----------



## guam9092 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Received my 8060 today and have it on charge. I will use it on my next graveyard shift this Wednesday. It has that rugged look and feel.


----------



## Optik49 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

I have an Ultra Stinger as well. I thought about changing but I’m concerned about the battery in the 8060 and I have heard the 4 C alkaline batteries rattle in the light. I guess for me it will come down to the reviews, BEAM SHOTS with a comparison to the Ultra Stinger both on flood and spot and a side by side shot, for size reference.


----------



## Bullman (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Bump, waiting for the reviews with baited breath, or that could be supper I am smelling


----------



## 276 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Got mine today, longer than i thought, but love the fact that i can use regular alkaline c cell batteries in it.


----------



## n9zez (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Grr.... I still have 2 days left before my light gets here!

Cmon guys, lets see some beam shots (real life) or something to help hold us over!!


----------



## wacbzz (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



276 said:


> Got mine today, longer than i thought, but love the fact that i can use regular alkaline c cell batteries in it.


 
So, do regular C batteries rattle around inside the tube or not??


----------



## 276 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

there is a little bit of a rattle to it only when you purposely shake it for that reason, like holding it at both ends and shake it or if you hold in normally there is very little.


----------



## Optik49 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

BEAM SHOTS!


----------



## Xak (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



Optik49 said:


> BEAM SHOTS!




+1

...and compare it to something like the Inova T4MP


----------



## resq14 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

I'd like to see it compared to a Fenix TK10/TK11 if possible, in addition to the Inova T4MP.

Please and thank you. :twothumbs


----------



## Any Cal. (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

@ Bullman.

Candlepower is a measure of intensity, while lumens are a measure of overall output. There is no real coorelation between the two. It is like one car having a top speed of 190 MPH, and another having a range of 300 miles. 

You may be able to dig up lumens figures for both lights with some searching, or maybe lux figures for both lights, which is similiar to candlepower. 

I don't think the ultrastinger has 190 lumens, but I suspect that the lux/candlepower on it will be higher. That is not a fact though, simply a guess.


----------



## Bullman (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Thanks for that information Any Cal, it makes it sorta hard to compare lights when they don't use the same standard of "brilliance output" 

Does this mean that the 8060 is brighter than the Ultrastinger? If so, sign me up for one.


----------



## LPD366 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Just finished charging up the 8060. While comparing the light output to the 7060, I CANNOT tell the difference between the two. Of course the 8060 is longer and heavier (ie good as a weapon if things go south) and has a longer burn time, but there does not seem to be a difference in brightness.


----------



## john2551 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

The Streamlight website lists the UltraStinger as having 295 lumens. The only problem is there is no regulation so it has 295 right off the charger & drops steadily over 30-40 minutes. When you get near one hour the light is very dim to dead. I know i had one. The 8060 will give ~190 lumens for the whole 6 hours. I have a Pelican M8 8020 LED & the regulation is rock steady for the whole six hours: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/pelican_8020.htm
That was 4+ years ago, then the 7060 came along with the same great regulation: http://www.light-reviews.com/pelican_7060_led/
So to compare the 8060 to any incan. duty light like the UltraStinger or SL20X is like comparing apples to oranges. This is a stand alone light in the full size duty light category. If anyone disagrees, then tell me which full size, polymer body, FULL led (not hybrid) compares??? The 8020 was a stand alone, full size, polymer body, full led, duty light back 5 years ago but unfortunately the "recoil system" never got popular even though its very tight beam will throw quite a distance.


----------



## TMedina (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

On a slight tangent, I just picked up a Pelican PM6 3330, Led for cheap - and I'm really liking it.

I may have to bite the bullet and try another Pelican.

-Trevor


----------



## Bullman (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Thanks for the information John, I never saw the lumen rating on the Streamlight website, just candlepower. The reason I am looking at an 8060 is that very reason, about a hours worth of light and my Ultrastinger is dead. It is a good light, I am not going to quit using it, but I am thinking the 8060 will make a great 2nd light for the car, you can never have too much of a good thing.


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



mcstrydor said:


> I'm going to be purchasing either the 7060 or the 8060..for my under the arm / car searching flashlight.
> 
> My on the duty belt flashlight will be the Fenix TK11.
> 
> ...


 
I bought my 7060 on sale at Fry's Electronics for $99 (normally $129), and I carry it on my belt. It is ALMOST too large for that, but I have squeezed it in between the radio and my O.C. That being said, the useful battery life of the 7060 is a PROBLEM. I charge it every day, and it still surprises me how soon it starts to blink. Now that we are on 12 hour shifts, it isn't even close to sufficient. My personal recommendation is if you already have a belt-carried light, skip the 7060. I ordered an 8060 last night from batterystation.com in Missouri for $149 + shipping, and my plan is to use it to replace my MagCharger, which I carry in the car for when the 7060 stops shining.


----------



## resq14 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



Mr. C said:


> That being said, the useful battery life of the 7060 is a PROBLEM. I charge it every day, and it still surprises me how soon it starts to blink. Now that we are on 12 hour shifts, it isn't even close to sufficient. My personal recommendation is if you already have a belt-carried light, skip the 7060. I ordered an 8060 last night from batterystation.com in Missouri for $149 + shipping, and my plan is to use it to replace my MagCharger, which I carry in the car for when the 7060 stops shining.



Don't take this the wrong way, but I'm leery of how you rely on your belt light, with a backup light in the car.

Personally, I keep a big light (for underarm use on traffic stops, routine use, etc.) in the car. It's my primary light and I have a ring on my belt if I need it. I'm looking to get the 8060 to fill this role. Currently I use an SL20-XP.

My TK11 on my belt (lithium batteries) is there for when Murphy visits. I want this light good-to-go 100% of the time with no fuss or risk of failure. "Two is one, one is none."

Once a decent Cree LED shows up in a weapon light, that will be on my pistol in a tactical light/weapon holster, in addition to the TK11 on my belt.


----------



## secureone (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

BEAMSHOTS!!!!
 
Sorry i couldn't resist.


----------



## tekguy (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

hahahaha:nana:


----------



## Optik49 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



secureone said:


> BEAMSHOTS!!!!
> 
> Sorry i couldn't resist.


----------



## picard (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

this light has less lumen than my dereelight. It produces only 190 lumens which is inadequate.


----------



## n9zez (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Haven't had anytime to take beamshots but I want to add my comment.

I bought the 8060 to replace my Streamlight Ultra stinger for traffic stops/general use. I was only getting about 40 min of usable light out of my Streamlight so I felt it was time to upgrade to something that went better with my Sniper that I carry on my belt.

That being said, the 8060 is a thrower! It has a very focused hot spot and sure can light up a tree line at quite a distance. It is at least twice as bright at a distance than my Streamlight (in throw bezel focus). 

Now the bad. The Streamlight beats the 8060 in flood hands down. While using the light on traffic stops I can tell a difference in the amount of the interior of the car that is lit up. Now, the part that is lit up with the 8060 is noticeable brighter however the Streamlight gave me a bit more to work with.

Overall, I am really happy with the purchase as I really wanted a light that was better for throw for when I am searching for people (work in the county). The pelican 8060 is a sure winner and I have received lots of comments on it and have even been teaching my colleagues our language. It's funny to hear someone say, "Ya...you gotta see the throw on his flashlight". Plus the 6 hour run time is nice too. My car just had an engine problem and had to be taken to the shop. So I am stuck with a line car. It's nice to know that I will have plenty of power on my light to get me through the next few days without my charger base.

Hope this helps...


----------



## john2551 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



Optik49 said:


> BEAM SHOTS!


 
Look here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/208769&highlight=pelican+8060


----------



## woodrow (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



picard said:


> this light has less lumen than my dereelight. It produces only 190 lumens which is inadequate.


 Hi Picard,
You would think that the 190 lumens the Pelican claims would make it less bright than your Dereelight. I do not have the 8060 yet, but I have had the 7060 wich only claims 130 lumens. The 7060 is easily as bright as the "235" lumen Tiablo A8Q5, and for lighting up people...its larger spot is better than the tight thrower spot like the Spear (like I do have) / DBS. They are very different lights...but Pelican underestimates their output....maybe the 190 lumens is out the front....which would put it at about 250ish at the led.


----------



## resq14 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*



n9zez said:


> Overall, I am really happy with the purchase as I really wanted a light that was better for throw for when I am searching for people (work in the county). The pelican 8060 is a sure winner and I have received lots of comments on it ..


 
I received mine today. I am very happy with this purchase.

Now I can use my TK10 for what I had intended -- an emergency belt light. I like the TK10 so much I had been using it for everything!

I do prefer a full size light for such things as traffic stops, and the 8060 fits the bill perfectly.

The beamshots in the other thread are an accurate representation. The beam is more narrow than the TK10's, but a little bit brighter in the hotspot. The color is more of a bluish white.


----------



## fox1x (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Just saw this 4 minute review on the Pelican 8060. Has beam shots too. Flashlight looks pretty wicked.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ukLTFl72lc


----------



## fox1x (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ukLTFl72lc


Sorry, last post didn't go through. Here's a 4 minute video with beam shots.. Dound it on youtube.. looks like a sweet flashlight.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Nice review....thanks.


----------



## fenix-rules (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

this looks like my next purchase as soon as i get the money


----------



## Optik49 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

I picked one up a couple of weeks ago works great.


----------



## Bushman5 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Love my 8060. Another winner from pelican. Almost double the brightness and over twice the throw of my 7060, and i am loving the fact that i can run common "C" cells in it. especially for an all nighter hike or search. I can stand on the roof at a building i check on, at one end of the railyard, and send that classic Pelican collimated beam like a laser all the way down to the other end, almost 400+ yards.

The 8060 fits in my front pocket (5.11 tactical pants) like the 7060 does, with a bit sticking out to grab with the hand. The 7060 is a backup light now, as well i still carry the TK11

MEGA thumbs up to Pelican for both the 7060 LAPD and the 8060.


----------



## toolpig1 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

I had a $150 gift certificate to fox-intl (I'm local to the store) and couldn't resist the 8060. WOW!!! At first glance, it looks like a weapon, but really isn't any bigger than a 3D Maglite. The forward clickie feels great, and I like the polymer body for use in cold weather. I'm impressed by the throw from this flashlight. I don't have frequent need for this kind of output, but man, this light ROCKS! :twothumbs

Anyone on the fence about buying an 8060, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## battleshorts (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Hi Luminaries of CPF --
Has anyone gotten some experience or a "feel" for the heat dissipation behavior comparing the Pelican 7060 (4.4 watts) and the 8060 (3.7 watts). I would expect the 7060 to run warmer that the 8060. 
So - in other words - after 10 minutes of running - is the head of the 8060 really hot or warm to the touch. After 20 minutes?
Could I re-heat a cup of coffee with it? Don't need to do that - but am curious about the head temp. 
I had been considering a buy of the 7060 - but am now intrigued by the 8060...


----------



## dougie (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Unfortunately I don't have a 7060 but I do have the 8060 so I can comment on that. My 8060 runs very cool even after protracted use and I can only tell you that the fins on the heat sink remain cool to the touch no matter how long its been used. The only way I can measure heat is through the very unscientific mk 1 finger. However, compared to other LED and incandescent lights I own the 8060 appears to use its alloy heat sink very well.

Dougie


----------



## Tempsho (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Question about compatibility:

We have, in our shop, the charging station for 5, 8050 lights. These new LED 8060 lights look very similar to the 8050's, and even the charging dock looks similar. Does anybody know if the new 8060 would dock and charge in the 8050 station? Would it be a worthwhile upgrade to go from the older 8050’s to the new LED 8060’s?







8060






8050


----------



## Tempsho (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: New Pelican 8060*

Ok, so I talked to Pelican Canada, and they said that they dont recommend charging the 8060 in the 8050 charger. I'll take his word for it, but both of those flashlights run off the exact same battery (4.8V, 4 C NiCad) Bummer, that would have been a nice upgrade!


----------



## shankus (Apr 8, 2009)

I'll be getting an 8060 soon.

It is worth noting that the 8060 is stated as 190 lumens on alkaline C cells, 6v. It's nominal NiMH voltage is 4.8v.
As you can see in the beamshots earlier in this post, the 7060 & 8060 are comparable in brightness.

I have been in contact with Pelican, asking questions about the 8060. They won't reveal any proprietary info, of course, but I have learned a bit.
An earlier post said that it has a buck circuit, but I don't think so (if I still recall what a buck circuit is).
I don't think it puts out 190 lumens at 4.8v, & they only recommended alkalines for emergency use. 

Quote:
"1) the Alkaline use of the 8060 is recommended for emergency situations only. For example: when a natural disaster occurs and power goes out for a few days (such as in New Orleans several years ago), you will not be able to recharge your flashlight. Hence, it is rendered useless. Being able to use it with Alkaline alleviates this problem
2) NiMH batteries can output a high, constant current, such as 1A, over a long period of time (depending on their Ahr rating). Alkaline cells, even though they may have high Ahr ratings, do not do so well under constant, high current draw. In the case of the 8060 light, a C cell Alkaline, can maintain a 1A output for no more than about 30mins. After that, the current output of the cell drops. It continues to work, but can't put out the high current.
3) When the 8060 is run with alkaline cells, the cells will limit the amount of current available to the LED. Since the current output is lower than a NiMH cell, the light will burn longer. However, since the current output is lower, it will burn dimmer.
4) The 8060 is designed to output a constant, 1A current to the LED. If the 1A is not available, the light will still function but will be dimmer than if it was run at 1A."

Quote from an earlier email:
"the 8060 light has a higher lumens/watt LED [than the 7060] and is power (sic) by a regulated driver."

I don't want to bug them anymore, but it _seems_ that it will output 190 lumens on alkalines for ~30 minutes. 
Does that seem like a reasonable conclusion to you guys?

For me, I'm going to keep a dummy cell handy for _possible_ use with alkalines, _if_ it becomes necessary. It is a regulated light, so it should be fine on 4.5v of 3 alkaline C cells.

Now, for the reflector. As one of the LEOs pointed out earlier, that intense spot is really good for long range use, but the spill is overwhelmed by it up close. I'm not a fan of the spot on my 7060, although I love the light. The Saber light had the same laser spot. I was issued one at Northrop, but it was just too much for use while working on airplanes up close. The spot was like 2-3" wide. So, I always fell back on a headlamp.

*I would really like to see a modified spot reflector made available as an accessory for both the 7060 & 8060.*


----------



## OceanView (Apr 8, 2009)

shankus said:


> For me, I'm going to keep a dummy cell handy for _possible_ use with alkalines, _if_ it becomes necessary. It is a regulated light, so it should be fine on 4.5v of 3 alkaline C cells.


I'm not sure I see the logic of the dummy cell. Are you saying that you would use only three alkalines even if you had four? 

Don't forget that the voltage on the alkalines will sag appreciably under load, so it's not a simple matter of saying 3 x 1.5V = 4.5V on 3 C cells. Whereas a NiMH cell can maintain 1.2V under that sort of load.


----------



## shankus (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, yeah, if necessary. If it was getting too hot or I got some warning that it was going to fail. Not likely. It would probably fry quick, if it was going to.

(Notice my use of italics in the post.)

My point is the manufacturer says alkalines are for emergencies. I wonder if the warranty covers running it constantly on alkalines.

It's an option, that's all I'm saying. An option that I'm going to prepare for. (And I was never even a Boy Scout.)


----------



## OceanView (Apr 8, 2009)

shankus said:


> ...if it was getting too hot or I got some warning that it was going to fail. Not likely. It would probably fry quick, if it was going to.


As soon as you switch on the light, those alkaline C cells aren't going to be 1.5V. Maybe down to 1.2V each under load? Then you're down to what you'd be getting with NiMH, except the alkalines won't sustain that much current for very long compared to the NiMH pack. So, you're not going to fry the emitter using four alkaline cells. 

The "emergency use" remark is more likely a way to keep the user from being too disappointed when their 8060 drops in output fairly quickly when being run on alkalines rather than the NiMH pack. It's not a warning that the light will melt down on alkalines.


----------



## ptolemy (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi guys

has anyone tried the rechargable C cells? Some i see can go up to 5000mah, i wonder whats the running time with those...

gotta be more than 11 hrs...

thanx


----------

